# The Pickens Pompano



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

As some of you know I have had a tuff time getting a Pompano this year. Why? I have no idea. I have had all kinds of luck with Sheepshead and Bull Reds. Sidenote: sometimes I don't think it is luck; it is the knowledge my fellow forum members have shared!!! Today I was planning on surf fishing for those pomps. Last week it was tuna and amberjack at the petronius. The week before that it was Sheepshead city at the jetties. Well I call the surf report when driving down Scenic Hwy and much to my amazement they are reporting chest high surf. I meet up with my friend at 21 lot in Pickens. The current is running like a white rapids river. So with other's advice on the forum about not catching anything if I don't go, we elect to hit the jetties. Within 5 minutes of set up my reel starts screaming. On a brand new surf rod none the less. I have never heard a scream like this before. At first I thought it was a shark, then it was zigzagging up and down the beach so I thought it was a bull red. 20 minutes later I get my first Jack Crevalle. Those things put up a fight. A couple of pictures and it was back to business. I got one Sheepie but it looked like it had been hit by a boat propeller, so I threw him back. We started at 9 and it was now 1. My friend had to go so I figured I would go gulfside for pompano. I was a little leary because I had only 5 sandfleas left. I had never had any luck with peeeled shrimp but today was do or "explain to the wife why I didn't bring home dinner." I COULD NOT believe it. 2 hrs later and I had my limit of six good sized pomps. I think I will try and cook the Jack after doing a little reading in Florida Sportsman. 
http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/03/14/sportfish_jack_s_0112_eat/

Irish


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats on a nice mess of pomps, pic? Don't waste your time on the kack they are fun to catch but terrible table fare...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice jack! 

What did the jack hit? Sand flea you said?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice report congrats


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

I had to go pull the camper away from Ft. Pickens today. I unloaded my poles cause I had to put bikes and crap in the back of the truck, the water was amazingly rough, but it was clear as all get out. I so wished I had the poles. Looked great! Congrats on those pomps, would have loved to seen what was on the pole Tuesday (floated a live eel out on a balloon, took it almost immediately around the 2nd sandbar) Ran for about 100 yards and then broke off.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Justin, Sandflea yes


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats on your limit of pomps, I haven't pulled that off yet. Clear water with BIG surf is my favorite to fish, I always seem to have better luck on those days.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

hey, if you don't want that jack, we are planning on a shark trip this weekend, could use it for bait


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding congrats!!!


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job Irish. What a tough day to get anything! We fished four to five hours at white sands with 5 and 6oz pyramids and not a nibble. Way to go!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Gotta love that!! A limit of Pompano and that Jack, a day to remember. I saw hundreds of Jacks Wednesday, hope they stick around I need to catch a few myself :yes:!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report and grats on the fish


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



wtbfishin said:


> Gotta love that!! A limit of Pompano and that Jack, a day to remember. I saw hundreds of Jacks Wednesday, hope they stick around I need to catch a few myself :yes:!


Where did you see these jacks?


----------

